# Sussing out second rate MMA gyms



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

James Doolan starts his blogging journey for YourMMA.tv with this lovely little number, following on from the great blogs he did at MMA Hit Pit.

He looks at five ways to gauge whether you're training at a second rate gym, and how coaches will try to pull the wool over your eyes.

I've seen all this stuff first hand before and this is a top read from the man they call Turbo!

Your MMA blog

A Ninja's View with James Doolan: Sussing Out Second Rate Gyms



> *1. No Fundamentals.*
> 
> I like to refer to this as "all flash and no bash". At these clubs all the students are training flying triangles, cartwheel guard passes, flying knees, spinning kicks and all other manners of cool stuff, but they can't pass guard, they can't escape side control or posture on the mat, they can't stand in a balanced stance with their hands up while striking. Good coaches start and finish with fundamentals. World class fighters tend to be world class because their fundamentals are world class.
> 
> ...


----------

